# Bota Shpirtrore > Komuniteti musliman >  Mrekulli te Islamit

## Era1

Mrekulli te islamizmit
E shkruajtur nga bletet

----------


## Era1

Xenit dhe gjithe myslymaneve te tjere:
Te me falni qe kam shkruajtur Islamizem ne vend te Islam por nuk kam shume njohuri fetare.
Kete foto e kam hasur rastesisht ne internet dhe mendova se do i ishte mire qe te ishte si deshmi ne komunitetin tuaj.
Kam hasur dhe foto te tjera por qe jane te medha ne kapacitet dhe une nuk di ti bej ne permasat e pranueshme per ne forum.


Ju lutem moderatoreve te mos e fshijne komentin dhe pse nuk lidhet shume me temen. 

Flm

----------


## [xeni]

Era, une s'thashe gje me te keq... :buzeqeshje: 

Une keto foton e kam edhe me pare dhe me eshte duke fantastike. Falemnderit qe e solle ketu. Po pate te tjera zvogeloi e silli... Nuk ben keq.

Pershendetje!
Xeni

----------


## Era1

Brenda lekures se kungullit eshte shkruajtur: Besoni ne Zot.


(Xeni as une nuk e kisha me te keq por mendova se duhet ta sqaroja qe te mos ndihej asnje ne komunitet i ofenduar nga qe une kam thene islamizem, nuk me ka ngelur qejfi te siguroj)

----------


## FLORIRI

> Brenda lekures se kungullit eshte shkruajtur: Besoni ne Zot.


Era1 tek lekura e kumbullit mund te vihet edhe icik ne dyshim.
Nese gerrvisht mbi kungull dicka kur ai eshte i pabere,kur kungulli piqet ne siperfaqe shfaqet njecike si e fryre forma e zhgarravines.........kupton?

Persa i perket asaj te bleteve,mund te behet thjesht duke vendosur substance mbi kornize ne menyren e formes shkrimit.....Punen e bejne vete bletet.

Prandaj qe s'para duken shume si mrekulli te pakundershtueshme.

Kupton apo jo ...lol

----------


## Klevis2000

Era ty Zoti ta shperblefte por Zoti kur e zbriti kuranin e Zbriti liber diturie njohurish , parimesh dhe konceptesh, rregulla , ligje dhe kritere dituri universale per te sunduar dhe te mposhtur cdo sistem njerzor te krijuar prej njerzve.

*Saf :
Ata duan ta shuajn Dritn e Allahut me gojt e tyre. Por Allahu do ta prmbush Dritn e Tij, edhe pse mosbesimtart e urrejn at. Ai sht i Cili ka uar t Drguarin e Tij me udhzimin dhe fen e s vrtets pr ta shpallur at ngadhnjuese mbi t gjitha fet e tjera, edhe pse politeistt e urrejn at. 
* 
Mirepo dhe Profetit a.s i dha Zoti argumente dhe mrekulli por ia dha kur ishin ne prezent mosbesimtaret.Ajo qe doja te keshilloja juve eshte se mos i perdorni keto foto per te perhapur miresite e islamit sepse miresite e Islamit ndodhen ne kuran.Une di dhe shume te tjera mrekulli qe kane ndodhur vertete porse per muslimanin do te ishte qe ai per fene e tij te bazohej ne diturine e kuranit dhe haditheve .Dituria vuloset tek zemrat e njerzve kurse figura eshte e pabesueshme per disa nder to cuditerisht hyn dhe floriri  :buzeqeshje: .

Nejse me shume mrekulli mund ti gjesh ketu dhe per ti postuar te medha fotot bej keshtu.

http://www.islamcan.com/miracles

*Kliko me te djathte tek fotoja dhe pastaj shko tek proporties  dhe mbasi te dale nje tabele merr me copy ate pjesen qe thote adrese url dhe ate beje paste duke e futur midis ketyre [img]ne fillim[/img] ne fund.Dhe do te dali e plote*.

----------


## Del Monako

> Era1 tek lekura e kumbullit mund te vihet edhe icik ne dyshim.
> Nese gerrvisht mbi kungull dicka kur ai eshte i pabere,kur kungulli piqet ne siperfaqe shfaqet njecike si e fryre forma e zhgarravines.........kupton?
> 
> Persa i perket asaj te bleteve,mund te behet thjesht duke vendosur substance mbi kornize ne menyren e formes shkrimit.....Punen e bejne vete bletet.
> 
> Prandaj qe s'para duken shume si mrekulli te pakundershtueshme.
> 
> Kupton apo jo ...lol



Era te pershendes!

Floriri, vetem se spo e gjej dot ne internet te shkruajtur Allah ne zemren e cdo njeriu. Nese ke nje atlas mjekesor te zmers, edhe po da dish vendin ku eshte shkruajtur do e kuptosh kollaj. Do mundohem ta skanoj ndonje dite. Eshte e shkruajtur Allah (firma e hedhur ne zemer). Pyet ndonje qe studion per kardiollogji nese ka ndonje atlas.

----------


## Del Monako

E gjetaaaa lol...  Elhamdulilah!

*Firma e hedhur ne zemer!*
Jam i sigurte nese vereni cdo atlas te zemres do te shihni te njejten gje.

Allahu ju drejtofte!

----------


## Del Monako

Per me teper!

----------


## forum126

Po me duket sikur jeni perqendruar vetem ne efekte vizuale.

Desha te shtoj se mrekullia me e madhe per ne eshte Kurani, aq i plote, qe te mahnit sa here e lexon. Shume here qe lexoj nuk ma merrte mendja se mund te ishte shpjeguar aq thjeshte dhe bukur.

Kurani duke qene mrekullia me e madhe ben qe tek ne muslimanet mrekullite qe ka bere Profeti as te bien ne harrese. Bien ne harrese edhe mrekulli te cilat jane edhe me lart se shume mrekulli te shfaqura edhe nga profete te meparshem.

*1. Ngopja me uje i gjithe ushtrise ndersa uji rridhte nga gishterinjte e Profetit as.*  

Paratheniet:

1. Kur u takua njehere Aliu ra me Zubejrin profeti as tha:"Nje dite ky do te te dale kundra por do te jete gabim." Dhe kjo ndodhi:

.... Kur u vune perballe dy ushtrite Zubejr ibn Avvami ishte ne anen e Muavijes. Por pa filluar lufta ai deklaroi se nuk donte te luftonte kundra muslimaneve. Dikush nga luftetaret qe ishin prane i tha frikacak. Zubejr ibn Avvami (trimi, qe se bashku me Abdullah ibn Zubejrin te birin e vogel u fut midis rradheve te perseve duke shkuar deri tek mbreti i tyre dhe i preu koken. Kjo shtoi tmerrin midis rradheve te perseve. Ketij personi ishte turp ti thoje frikacak!!!!!) u nis me shpejtesi drejt ushtrise se Aliut i vetem, sic u nis atehere me birin e tij (shume i vogel atehere ne moshe) kundra ushtrise perse, dhe ndersa afrohej Aliu ra u tha ushtareve te tij qe te mos ta preknin Zubejr ibn Avvamin. Zubejri ibn Avvami u fut midis rradheve te ushtrise se Aliut, levizi midis tyre dhe pastaj u kthye tek ushtria e Muaviut. Pastaj pyeti:"A e ben nje frikacak kete?" Dhe pastaj u largua nga fushe beteja.

2. Profeti as i ka treguar Aliut ra per personin qe "do t'ja lagte mjekrren me gjakun e kokes se tij". Dhe Aliu e njihte ate personin. (Ai ishte Abdurrahman ibni Mulxhem el Harixhi)

3. Profeti as ka lajmeruar se midis harixhive do te ishte nje person me njje nishan te cuditshem. 

4. Profeti as ka lajmeruar se Husejni do te vritej ne Kerbela. Dhe pas 50 vjeteve ndodhi e njejta gje. 

5. Profeti as ka treguar vendin se ku do te vriteshin udheheqesit e ushtrise se mushrikeve dhe tha:"Ubej ibn Halefin do ta vras me doren time." Dhe po ajo ndodhi.

6. Profeti as kur po vizitonte Sad ibn Vekkas (i semure) e lajmeroi se ai do te behet komandant i fuqishem dhe se do te pushtoje Iranin.

Kujdes:"Ky lajm po i jepet nje te semuri qe nuk dihet se a do te sherohet apo jo. Edhe kjo nuk duhet harruar." 
Gjithashtu Profeti as ka lajmeruar per shume fitore ndersa po emigronte per ne Medine. 

Pra shume keto lajme te gezueshme jane dhene ne ditet me te veshtira.

7. Ne vitin e shtate te Hixhrit Profeti yne as lajmeroi sahabet se ate dite ka nderruar jete mbreti i Habeshistanit Nexhashiu dhe se bashku me sahabet e tij i ka falur edhe xhenazen. Pas nje jave erdhi lajme se Nexhashiu ka vdekur po ate dite qe i eshte falur xhenazja.

Marre nga Letra e 19. e Risale-i Nur.

----------


## INDRITI

Te them te drejten kam pasur neper duar shume foto te ketilla mirepo i kam fshire si duket se spo i gjej dot neper emaile.
Gjithesesi nuk do e le pa marre pjese ne teme.

Atehere me poshte do te gjeni Fjalen Allah te shkruar ne doren e njeriut.

----------


## INDRITI

Ne do tju ofrojme atyre argumentet tona ne hapsire edhe ne vetet e tyre derisa ta kuptojne se ai eshte i vertete.(kurani)

ne saj te kesaj do te shihni edhe fjalen Allah te shkruar ne re.

----------


## INDRITI

Dhe ne vetet tuaja a nuk e kuptoni?(kurani)
Pra argumente te egzistences se Zotit paska edhe ne trupin tone por nuk eshte cudi qe veshi i nje njeriu te kete te shkruajtur fjalen Allah.

----------


## INDRITI

edhe kjo e bukur.

----------


## INDRITI

Kjo foto eshte marre kohe me pare nga agjensia Amerikane Ansa.

----------


## INDRITI

perfundimisht shikojeni edhe Fjalen Allah te shkruar ne trupin e peshkut.

----------


## ЯinoR

- N fund, do t kishim prmendur edhe nj shembull tjetr q con kah bindja se vrtet Kurani sht fjal hyjnore.
Pra, n Kuran, fjala deti prmendet 32 her, ndrsa fjala toka 13 her:
                          DETI                   32 her
                          TOKA                 13 her
Dr. T. el Suvaidan sqaron:  n qoft se ne bjm mbledhjen e koncepteve t dy fjalve det dhe tok, fitojm 45. Nga nj llogaritje e thjesht nxjerrim:
                          32 / 45 x 100% = 71.11111111%
                          13 / 45 x 100% = 28.88888888%
Kto t dhna pasqyrojn at cka njohim sot lidhur me raportin tok-uj n prqindje (mjaft precise).

                             ***MREKULLIT E KURANIT NUK KAN T MBARUAR***


                                              marrur nga revista Pena stundentore
                                                                             dhjetor/2002

----------


## White_Shadow:)

Prsh te gjitheve.........keto pamje  jane me  te vertete fantastike....


Ajo me Bleten eshte mese e vertete se ka ndodhur ketu ne Kayseri te Turqise......
nje shok me ka treguar se e ka pare vete me syte e tij kete mrekulli........
Por fatkeqsisht ateistet nuk besojne qe  nuk besojne........

Profeti  ndahu henen ne dy pjese qe ata te besonin por megjithese e paneketemrekulli me syte etyre ata prape nuk besuan.........


Zoti i ndihmofte

----------


## dardajan

Ato  foto  un  mund  ti  komentoj   edhe  ndryshe  nqse  me  lejohet  nga  administratori.
1 ajo  reja  po  te  fotografohet  nga  nje  kend  tjeter  nuk na  jep  te  njejten  pamje
2-  veshi  im  dhe  i  familjareve  te  mi  nuk  ka  ate forme  

3-  ajo  pema  e  fikusit  me duket , po  ta  fotografosh  nga  nje  kend  tjeter  nuk  del  e  njejta  foto  pastaj  po  te  kerkosh  ne  te  gjitha  objektet  e  tokes   diku  do  jet  edhe  emri  im .

4-  ajo  galaktika  nuk  e  kuptoj  mir po  po  te  jete  te  ngyra  po  te  fotografohet  me  rreze  x ose  tjeter  nuk  jep  te njejtin  rezultat

5-  ai  peshku  me  sa  shoh  eshte  i  llojit  PIRANA  qe  eshte nje  peshk  mishngrenes  dhe  luftetar ,  ka  mundesi  kur  ka  qen  me  i  vogel  gjat  nje  perleshje  per  ushqim  i  kane  ngelur  shenjet  e  dhembeve  te  peshkut  tjeter  dhe  me  rritjen e  tij  jane  zgjatur  edhe  shenjat .
sic  kam  edhe une nje  shenj ne vetull   bere  nga nje  loje  me  gura  kur ishim  te  vegjel .

----------


## episodestory

Ju Lumte Djema Dhe Vajza.ato Foto Si Kam Pare Ndonjehere Pervec Asaj Te Bletes.per Ate Qe Eshte Shkruar Allahu Ne Qiell E Kisha Me Te Degjuar.
Jane Fantastike Fare.jane Foto Qe Duhet Ti Mbushet Mendja Jobesimtareve Qe Ka Zot Dhe Mrekullite E Tij Nuk Kane Te Mbaruar.
Foto Nuk Kam Por Di Tjua A Them Me Goj.mendoj Se Me Besoni.
Ne Gjermani Jane Pemet  Rresht Ne Ate Menyre Qe Lexohet: (le Ilehe Ilallah Muhamed Resulullah) Ne Arabisht. Mund Te Pyesni Dhe White_shadow:9 Per Kete Se Edhe Ai E Ka Pare.
Nje Qingj Kishte Lindur Dhe Ne Trupin E Tij Ishte Shkruar(muhammed) Ne Mos Gaboj.armando Me Korigjo Nese E Kam Gabim.
Pastaj Keni Fakte Te Tjera.
Para Se Te Vdiste Faraoni Ne Kohen E Musait(a.s) Ka Bere Sexhde Por Nuk I Eshte Pranuar.dhe Trupi I Tioj Ka Ngelur Ashtu Ne Sexhde Qe Ne Ate Kohe.dhe Eshte Ne Muze Ne Angli.fakte Te Tjera Ka Plot Por Nuk Me Kujtohen.
Tung.

----------

